# london timelapse



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

an interesting, if a little long at 6:20 or so, timelapse of London with music by the composer behind many great film scores, Craig Armstrong (Romeo & Juliet, Moulin Rouge among many others) and some nice colour grading and tilt/shift effects

A Momentary Lapse of London on Vimeo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

He's caught some beautiful views of London there and the time-lapse highlights them superbly. He's also captured our dismal grey clouds very well too :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

love the silhouettes of Big Ben and the comical stepping across the millenium bridge .. just to name but two that spring to mind after watching it ..


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I liked it. Perhaps too many shots of the Ferris Wheel but it looks as if that has come to symbolize London as much as anything (too bad). I liked the scene of the commercial court yard (at ~3 min) with the clocks all going round in sync. And the carousel spinning and stopping was cool. Well done.


----------

